
Facebook's Onavo Protect VPN Offers Less Privacy Protection Than Other Apps - uptown
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-onavo-protect-vpn-privacy/
======
dallascowboys
Facebook offering anything privacy based is a joke.

[https://choosetoencrypt.com/privacy/facebook-breaks-
privacy-...](https://choosetoencrypt.com/privacy/facebook-breaks-privacy-laws-
faces-fine-125-million/)

Especially after the latest news that they clearly violated privacy laws.

